# Forum > Comics > The Order of the Stick >  Huh... Wow.

## Crusher

So, um, does anyone happen to know exactly what day Strip #1 appeared?

----------


## Crusher

NM, got it, Sept 29th.

My older daughter is pleased to discover she's 2.5 months older than OotS.

----------


## Metastachydium

The Discussion Thread Index for the win, eh? (It was also a Monday, if anyone wondered.)

----------


## ZhonLord

> The Discussion Thread Index for the win, eh? (It was also a Monday, if anyone wondered.)


Is it bad that I'm Immediately picturing Excalibur from soul eater, rambling on about what day of the week his legend might have began on?

----------


## Crusher

> The Discussion Thread Index for the win, eh? (It was also a Monday, if anyone wondered.)


And its a Friday this year. Which will be its 20th anniversary.

----------


## WanderingMist

> Is it bad that I'm Immediately picturing Excalibur from soul eater, rambling on about what day of the week his legend might have began on?


Doesn't he say what day of the week his legend began on?

----------


## Metastachydium

> Is it bad that I'm Immediately picturing Excalibur from soul eater, rambling on about what day of the week his legend might have began on?





> Doesn't he say what day of the week his legend began on?


Perhaps. But for me, it was Tuesday.

----------


## arimareiji

> Perhaps. But for me, it was Tuesday.


Thank you! (^_^)b

Until getting curious about where I remembered this line from and looking it all up I'd never connected the dots between that line from Street Fighter, quoted on the "But For Me It Was Tuesday" TV Tropes page, and the punch line of what makes Xykon finally remember Roy's dad's master in #110 (a snippet of which is actually used to illustrate the TV Tropes page).

----------

